# So excited - new goats are home... pics pg 3



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2011)

I am signed up to bid during the Splash of Color goat sale this Saturday in Tenessee.

The 3 goats I really, really want will probably go wayyy over my budget. 
BUT...I have 3 or 4 (or 6) others written down that I will 'settle' for...

I'm looking for SPOTS.

Here's a link to the sale:

http://www.boergoats.com/tools/catalog/public0.php

You can click on the top right list and see pics of the animals up for sale.

A fellow I've bought from in the past (Freedom Farm) is taking some goats there from his place in OH, and has agreed to bring mine back, he'll meet me Sunday morning near Cincinnati.

Is it Saturday yet???

*taps foot*

Of course, 10 minutes after I buy one, Peyton (spotted 75% doe) will spit out twin 88% black spotted doelings...


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 5, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I am signed up to bid during the Splash of Color goat sale this Saturday in Tenessee.
> 
> The 3 goats I really, really want will probably go wayyy over my budget.
> BUT...I have 3 or 4 (or 6) others written down that I will 'settle' for...
> ...


Oh that sounds so exciting......congrats I cant wait to see them  

I would be excited too if it were me I just love all the different color goats. My favorite are the ones with cow patch coloring, but I have recently began seeing people with spotted goats and they are so cute.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 6, 2011)

I could'nt open the link????  But I hope you get what you want anyway!! And if Peyton has spots, which she will now!! Then you have extras!! LOL!!

Good luck!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2011)

I am excited for you Roll, i have always wanted to go to one of those sales.  

Good luck on your bids.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 6, 2011)

I had originally sorta planned to go...but Peyton still hasn't kidded and I still have kids on 3x a day bottles soooooo...when I found out Steve at F. Farm would bring mine back, I decided to go virtually, LOL.

It's ridiculous how excited I am about this.  Sure hope it doesn't end up being a big let down if everything goes for 3 or 4 grand.  

I'm not THAT crazy. 

OK, if I had that kinda money, I probably would be.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck. I hope you get the goats that you want.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2011)

I was wondering what would you expect to pay, or what are the ranges in price. I realize there are many deciding factors, bloodlines, ect...... but I am assuming nothing would be in my price range of under 800 or so. Normally 500 or so is the most I will put out. 

If you don't mind let us know some of the prices of the higher end and lower end. And any other insights you have on the pricing. 

Thanks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I could'nt open the link????  But I hope you get what you want anyway!! And if Peyton has spots, which she will now!! Then you have extras!! LOL!!
> 
> Good luck!


x2, link not working


----------



## poorboys (Apr 6, 2011)

GOOD LUCK, I DON'T THINK I'VE SEEN SPOTTED BOERS,


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmmm...it was working for me this morning, now it's not...Try this

http://www.boergoats.com/tools/catalog/public0.php

If that doesn't work, just google "Splash of Color Sale" and follow the yellow brick road.  
The show list / pics / etc. are at www.boergoats.com

I have no idea what the prices will be.  I'm willing to go up to $1500.00 for the one doe I want the most.  My dh is poopin' his pants over it...but...I'm calling it a good investment.  

I'm not going to say which one it is, I don't want to jinx myself...but y'all will hear me whoopin' and hollerin' if I get her, LOL.

I'm not "just" buying spots, either...there are some spotted goats on there I wouldn't bring home for 50$....I'm going for conformation, good teats, AND color....a nice pedigree won't hurt, either.

I sold over $1600.00 worth of goats this past week....so it's not like I am just blowing 'our' money, it's goat money made to buy more goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't look through all of them, but if you can pick me up, 

Candy apple
Red Hawks Perfection
Janie Mae
or 
Red's Image

I would appreciate it. 

Oh, Rebel Ridge Boer is in our neighborhood,  The herd sire cherokee is just down the road from us, I see stuff for sale on Craigslist all the time from Lady bug Hill farm. They are in partnership. Don't know if Cherokee himself does a lot for me, but he sure has the enoblements. 

Red Hot eye candy blood-lines crack me up.  Love the name and the spots. 

How do you determine udder quality, from on-line or just seeing the individual animals at the auction, do you contact the farms?


good luck on your bids.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm hoping for one described as "2 clean teats" or "1x1 teats."

If I have to take a 4 teater, I will...but fixing it will be 1st on my agenda....

I'll see what I can do for you, but considering how high they'll probably go, I wouldn't get my hopes up too high


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't seen anything for sale throgh rebel Ridge for under 1,200 off the farm, I would think auction prices would be higher, would be interesting to know more about it. 

Lady bug hill farm, sells in the range of 600 to 850, Not spotted, more traditional with a few paints.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 6, 2011)

You don't have to pay anything to sign up to watch, I don't think...If you're not doing anything Sat. you could 'sit in' and see how it goes.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, just in case I actually get lucky and get one...I just cleaned the empty kidding pen down to the sand floor, sprayed the walls, feeders, doors, etc. down w/ bleach solution, cleaned the water bucket, and put down barn lime then fresh straw.

If nothing else, at least that icky job is done.

Is it Saturday yet???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 7, 2011)

We are always doing something, It is opening day for baseball for our son, and our daughter has a pancake fundraiser breakfast for soccer, and we are so behind on trimming goat feet, that we put ourselves in a heck of a situation and know we work on feet everyweekend until our backs hurt and we run out of time.   But hopefully as we get some of these does off of all this feed from milking babies and the ground starts to dry up a little we can start seeing imporvements with them.

  We are on round 3 in the past couple months with all the hooves. Coming into kidding season and into the wetest time of year with their hooves out of control was a really bad idea.  It wasn't really an idea so much as a result of having a family emergency taking place over the past  few months, resulting in things not getting done. 


I am keeping my fingers crossed you can fill that pen up.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 9, 2011)

So far I've been outbid on most of the ones I really wanted....but I got one!
Lot no. 16, paint doe bred to a black / white spotted buck....hoping for spotted kids.
Auction's only half over...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## PJisaMom (Apr 9, 2011)

So how did you end up?


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 9, 2011)

I only won the 1 doe, the others just went higher than I was willing to go.  I bid on a few, but quit before it got ridiculous.

The high selling goat was $6200.00.  

PLUS...Jodief100 called me today before the sale started to see if I was interested in a SPOTTED boer bottle doeling someone she knows had for sale.

Was I???  Does a duck like water????

So I sort of already knew I was getting her (and at a MUCH better price than the spotted kids in the sale) too.  She's disbuddable and gonna be a big sweetie since I get to bottle raise her.

I'm heading for Cincinatti in the morning, meeting the guy who's bringing my doe that far, and then Jodi who's bringing the kid to me.

I will post pics tomorrow evening.


----------



## jlbpooh (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, was that high selling one made of gold? That is incredible. I thought $500-600 was bad.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats Roll!  I am glad you got at least one of the ones you wanted.  I will see you in the morning. 

I personally think a lot of those bids were foolish.  You can never make your money back at those prices, unless you sell every kid for $500 +  and that isn't going to happen.  

The one she is getting from my friends is MUCH more reasonable priced.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## chels24 (Apr 10, 2011)

There were some beautiful goats, but the prices were out of my range. I could see spending alot on a buck since he is half the herd, but not a doe. 
Good Luck Roll with the doe. She is really nice and the buck she is bred to is also. Hopefully she will give you two dappled does


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 10, 2011)

And here they are:
Shawnee








And Crocus Moon (not my name choice...)






Thanks again, Jodie for helping us get "Moonie"


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 10, 2011)

The doe is gorgeous.....but Moonie is out of this world!! What an adorable little girl you got.  You are VERY fortunate indeed!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 10, 2011)

Heheheh...... I have officially gone from Goat Enabler, to Goat Pusher.  

Psssst. What some goaties little girl?


----------



## PattySh (Apr 10, 2011)

Those are gorgeous goats, That little baby may be the cutest little goat I've ever seen. Adorable. Congrats.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## poorboys (Apr 10, 2011)

nice looking girl there!! i love moonie she's adorable!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks!
If that paint doe spits out some more spots I'll be tickled pink!
Is it July yet???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## neener92 (Apr 11, 2011)

The kid is gorgeous, the doe is also very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## peachick (Apr 11, 2011)

Im diggin Moonie...  incredible markings


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 12, 2011)

I just have to tell y'all that I am LOVING Shawnee.

I was really afraid that I'd end up with some field-raised wild thing who I couldn't get near, when I signed up to buy a goat from this auction.

She's just a big lovie and as friendly as can be.

I vaccinated her yesterday and she was mad at me for a little while....but pretty soon she came back over for chin scratchin' and let me know all was forgiven.

Moonie is crazy.  She's one of those little kids who dominates, goes where she wants, and *must* be the center of attention.  It took a full day to convince her I was not, in fact, trying to murder her with a bottle of milk...and now that she 'gets it'...she WANTS it,


----------



## Araylee (Apr 12, 2011)

CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!
I thought I liked the way my black n tan lamancha's looked. BOOOOOO-RING! I'm in love w/ Moonie, aww! July is forEVER to wait for babies!
Congrats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 12, 2011)

Gracious Moonie is a flashy little thing!  Big congrats on both pretty girls.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful!!!  And moonie is something!! What a look shes got!! Love it!!!

I love goats ALOT!! But $6,200.00    No way!!! Thats nuts!!!  

Glad you were able to get some new goaties!!!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Apr 13, 2011)

I used to be partial to the solid red boers but now.. whew.. I want one of those paints!!!!!!!!!


----------



## country freedom (Apr 14, 2011)

I want both - paints and moonspotted Boers.
 I'm drooling over Moonie. 

I'm still trying to talk my DFiance' into getting Boers.
I have him on getting sheep for our yard, so we won't have to buy a riding lawn mower.
I want Boers 'cause I love the beautiful paint jobs and moonspotted ones, plus they are a source of food.


----------

